# Any experience with these speakers?



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Do any of you have any experience with these three speakers? I’m interested in these to replace the dull sounding vintage 30s.

the speakers I like from YouTube videos are as followed

Jensen blackbird 100
Celestian alnico cream
Evm12l .(I really like my evm15L)
But I’m more leaning towards the Jenson or celestian

























all three speakers are all around the same price .


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I haven't, but I was always under the impression that Vintage 30's are quite bright sounding.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> I haven't, but I was always under the impression that Vintage 30's are quite bright sounding.


Yeah that’s all I have to really say . And it’s not my think and probably be ending up in the trash or something once they’ve been replaced


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I think if you like the EV sound, then that's your answer. From what I understand, there isn't anything that quite sounds like an EVM12L.

There is an EVM12S on my local Kijiji for $100. I thought about picking it up, but I'm happy with my current speakers.

If you're curious, this person wrote about a 12L vs 12S shootout.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> I think if you like the EV sound, then that's your answer. From what I understand, there isn't anything that quite sounds like an EVM12L.
> 
> There is an EVM12S on my local Kijiji for $100. I thought about picking it up, but I'm happy with my current speakers.
> 
> If you're curious, this person wrote about a 12L vs 12S shootout.


You have a point there


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Jensen Blackbird 100 in my '74 Deluxe Reverb. It's the speaker that's remained the longest in that amp. It's punchy and a bit bright but I can dial it in really well.


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have 2 of them not the Jensen. 

all IMO 
I like the EVM 12L , have a couple Mesa Thiele cabs with them. Its clearer sounding then any Celestion IMO. Also more linear frequency response. 
It has more high end chime than a V30 , but V30’s have a a bit more of the 2K presence that makes them cut through a mix. 
I really like the EVM with some amps.
Because the frequency response is more even than a celestion it can sound a bit un focused with very high gain. I like that though.

The Alnico cream is also great.
It’s a warm sounding speaker, relaxed and full. 
It doesn’t seem to exhibit that slightly cocked wah sound most celestion speakers do. 

If your finding V30’s dull I would try the 12L’s


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Rickenbacker198 said:


> I have 2 of them not the Jensen.
> 
> all IMO
> I like the EVM 12L , have a couple Mesa Thiele cabs with them. Its clearer sounding then any Celestion IMO. Also more linear frequency response.
> ...


I find the vintage 30s all treble and no bass . It doesn’t sound like a very full sounding speakers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> I find the vintage 30s all treble and no bass . It doesn’t sound like a very full sounding speakers


is it in an openback


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> is it in an openback


Yes . I think all fender twins are


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes . I think all fender twins are


 which channel are you using?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> which channel are you using?


Both . I just in general don’t like the speakers


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> which channel are you using?


But is worse in the vibrato channel anything past 2.5 for treble is kind of bad 😂 if you keep the volume at 2 it’s doable lol but anything over is bad lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I heard a tele ran into a twin with v30s for two years and it wasnt overly bright. If it sounds good at 2.5 on the treble knob, keep it at 2.5. Also sounds like a great time to use the tone knobs on your guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> I heard a tele ran into a twin with v30s for two years and it wasnt overly bright. If it sounds good at 2.5 on the treble knob, keep it at 2.5. Also sounds like a great time to use the tone knobs on your guitar.


There is also a broken clip that moves on one of the v30s and if it moves it gets really distorted


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> There is also a broken clip that moves on one of the v30s and if it moves it gets really distorted


Are you saying that one on the speaker wires is intermittently connected? That will explain an unpleasant sound.

Or are you saying that a speaker mounting clip is loose and buzzing/ rattling away? That also will explain an unpleasant sound.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds like you need to turn some knobs, not swap speakers. Crazy talk.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul M said:


> Are you saying that one on the speaker wires is intermittently connected? That will explain an unpleasant sound.
> 
> Or are you saying that a speaker mounting clip is loose and buzzing/ rattling away? That also will explain an unpleasant sound.


Yes and tbh I’m actually starting to adjust to the vintage 30s but that speAker is messed up


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Sounds like you need to turn some knobs, not swap speakers. Crazy talk.


Um normally I’d agree but like I said it’s only at 2.5 and at 2 you can’t hear anything. So that’s an Issue to thst problem 😂 and it’s only the one speaker. If you move the amp the clip moves too. Just a bad speaker


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Which doesn’t explain your desire to swap to a different speaker. V30s are generally well regarded…and I’ve never known a Twin to not have enough bottom end. Perhaps there’s more going on than speaker issues. It’s an old amp. Perhaps it would benefit from a once over like the Mesa.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Which doesn’t explain your desire to swap to a different speaker. V30s are generally well regarded…and I’ve never known a Twin to not have enough bottom end. Perhaps there’s more going on than speaker issues. It’s an old amp. Perhaps it would benefit from a once over like the Mesa.


Yeah I actually mentioned that in my Mesa thread . I don’t trust troys work lol . It was “supposedly” recapped but couldn’t bother to fix the tremolo
also I was told not to max speakers. So I had you switch one you switch both . But I’ll just keep the properly working speaker and replace the broken one .


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

My experience with Celestion alnico’s is that they sound like a vintage 30 in another room under a blanket unless you are playing at table shaking volumes. Jensen alnico’s have a bit more bite in my experience at all volumes but are much less tight in the bottom end and a bit weaker at low volumes.

The transition from a heavy magnet ceramic to an Alnico is going to be a big one. Takes time to find the right Alnico for the right amp. I’d look at a Creamback, scumback, eminence Rajun Cajun, JBL etc long before the two alnico’s personally.

Might consider letting us in on the amp you are using. That might be the best way for people to make suggestions.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 12L in a closed 1X12 and I really like it. It’s very efficient and has a pretty even frequency response (to my ears anyway). That being said I used it to slightly brighten a very dark amp so it may not do what you want it to do…


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> My experience with Celestion alnico’s is that they sound like a vintage 30 in another room under a blanket unless you are playing at table shaking volumes. Jensen alnico’s have a bit more bite in my experience at all volumes but are much less tight in the bottom end and a bit weaker at low volumes.
> 
> The transition from a heavy magnet ceramic to an Alnico is going to be a big one. Takes time to find the right Alnico for the right amp. I’d look at a Creamback, scumback, eminence Rajun Cajun, JBL etc long before the two alnico’s personally.
> 
> Might consider letting us in on the amp you are using. That might be the best way for people to make suggestions.


The bright fender twin .


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> I have a 12L in a closed 1X12 and I really like it. It’s very efficient and has a pretty even frequency response (to my ears anyway). That being said I used it to slightly brighten a very dark amp so it may not do what you want it to do…


Ok good to know . My Mesa has single 15 version


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Is your bright switch on?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Don’t expect your Twin to sound like your Mesa. Just sayin’….


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Griff said:


> Is your bright switch on?


Nope


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Don’t expect your Twin to sound like your Mesa. Just sayin’….


I don’t I could do that if I tried 😂


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Nope


What's your bass knob set at?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Griff said:


> What's your bass knob set at?


10


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> 10


Holy.

And you're sure the bright switch isn't on? On is up, off is down.

If it's for sure off, I think your amp needs servicing. And I 100% think you should do that before you try other speakers, because new speakers will probably still sound like ass in that.

I just tried playing my Vibrolux with bright switch off and treble down near 3 and it sounded terrible.

Also, what's going on with the one speaker connection? Did you say it shakes loose?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Griff said:


> Holy.
> 
> And you're sure the bright switch isn't on? On is up, off is down.
> 
> ...


It could be the type of connection type but look it at the wire the probably could be replaced.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Forgot pictures


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> It could be the type of connection type but look it at the wire the probably could be replaced.


I'd take care of that 1st before you even turn the amp on again. Then go from there.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Griff said:


> I'd take care of that 1st before you even turn the amp on again. Then go from there.


Don’t know how to do that . I might get him to fix the wiring when I get the tremolo fixed


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Don’t know how to do that . I might get him to fix the wiring when I get the tremolo fixed


The wiring looks correct, but shaky. I'd take all those spade connectors off and solder the wire to the speaker tabs. You should be able to 'tug' gently and the connection should remain solid.

If that doesn't help, I'd be taking a closer look at the internals. A bad connection somewhere on the eyelet board could mean your bass is missing. I've had it before and just had to reflow a few connections.

IF the amp then sounds healthy-ish, and you're able to have your treble and bass both at 6, getting decent tone, THEN I'd look at other speaker options. 

I would be shocked if the speakers are the reason you need to have your tone knobs set like that.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Griff said:


> The wiring looks correct, but shaky. I'd take all those spade connectors off and solder the wire to the speaker tabs. You should be able to 'tug' gently and the connection should remain solid.
> 
> If that doesn't help, I'd be taking a closer look at the internals. A bad connection somewhere on the eyelet board could mean your bass is missing. I've had it before and just had to reflow a few connections.
> 
> ...


well the more I play it I’ve grown used to the vintage30s . It’s just big difference between the fender and my Mesa boogie. Yes there’s a few things I’d like to check out and it wouldn’t surprise me if it was needed new tubes since it’s loaded with really old tubes . I’m having a hard time remember the brand but it’s has green writing for the name.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Weird thought here but I wonder if the fender had i bright cap installed in the vibrato channel ? The non reverb channel is really different than the vibrato channel.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Weird thought here but I wonder if the fender had i bright cap installed in the vibrato channel ? The non reverb channel is really different than the vibrato channel.


Both channels have a bright switch, which puts the bright cap in and out of the circuit. This gives me even more confidence in there being an issue with a connection or two on the eyelet board. Let me guess, your NORMAL channel is nice full bass, and is not overly bright. You could use settings like vol 3, treb 6, mid 10, bass 6 and it sounds like a guitar should. But your VIBRATO channel sounds super thin, lacks presence, even with bass on 10.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Griff said:


> Both channels have a bright switch, which puts the bright cap in and out of the circuit. This gives me even more confidence in there being an issue with a connection or two on the eyelet board. Let me guess, your NORMAL channel is nice full bass, and is not overly bright. You could use settings like vol 3, treb 6, mid 10, bass 6 and it sounds like a guitar should. But your VIBRATO channel sounds super thin, lacks presence, even with bass on 10.


I guess you can say something like that but still wouldn’t put the treble at 6. Maybe 5 it’s on 4 at the moment. It probably doesn’t help that I have sensory issues when it comes to different noises frequencies


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

@silvertonebetty 
You should be aware that the bright switch is only effective when the input volume control is set at lower values.
Once you reach the mid point and beyond , the bright boost becomes less apparent.
The bright boost,( a small 120 pf capacitor) treble bleed across the volume control input/output lugs can be used to compensate for the loss of high frequencies at the lower end of the input volumes 1 meg resistance.
BTW......your caps are going in today.
Cheers.....


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

After a repair, players sometime ask what settings I might suggest. 
To those trying to achieve a warm pleasant tone from most of the older Fenders...my suggestion is simply to zero the tone controls.....start with an input volume of half (5) or greater and then adjust tones to taste.
Usually the tone values will end up in the 20 to 40% range.
Higher values ?......the dishes are tied down and the cupboard doors are locked and the wife and pets are out of the house.
Generally I like to run the guitar volumes at the low end and dial up when you have something to say.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

loudtubeamps said:


> @silvertonebetty
> You should be aware that the bright switch is only effective when the input volume control is set at lower values.
> Once you reach the mid point and beyond , the bright boost becomes less apparent.
> The bright boost,( a small 120 pf capacitor) treble bleed across the volume control input/output lugs can be used to compensate for the loss of high frequencies at the lower end of the input volumes 1 meg resistance.
> ...





loudtubeamps said:


> After a repair, players sometime ask what settings I might suggest.
> To those trying to achieve a warm pleasant tone from most of the older Fenders...my suggestion is simply to zero the tone controls.....start with an input volume of half (5) or greater and then adjust tones to taste.
> Usually the tone values will end up in the 20 to 40% range.
> Higher values ?......the dishes are tied down and the cupboard doors are locked and the wife and pets are out of the house.
> Generally I like to run the guitar volumes at the low end and dial up when you have something to say.


Ok I’ll give it a shot and cool . I also start work work next week .


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

I have one cabinet with a Vintage 30 .. that speaker definitely has a pronounced upper bass spectrum voice .. I had the luxury of working in studios (gear technician) most Celestion speakers voice to that sound one way or the other. In the same size cabinet, I have a Jensen vintage ceramic series .. its not as upper bass pronounced as the Celestion .. sounds glorious through a Fender amp .. get that sound of Fender authority .. for sure


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Rski said:


> I have one cabinet with a Vintage 30 .. that speaker definitely has a pronounced upper bass spectrum voice .. I had the luxury of working in studios (gear technician) most Celestion speakers voice to that sound one way or the other. In the same size cabinet, I have a Jensen vintage ceramic series .. its not as upper bass pronounced as the Celestion .. sounds glorious through a Fender amp .. get that sound of Fender authority .. for sure


I switched a tube around and yeah now it shakes things like it should . I guess I need tubes


----------

